# GORGEOUS street sleeper - Come to daddy!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/58948.htm

I want, i want, i want!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I saw that a couple of days ago, crazy huh! :twisted: I would rather have a mk1 golf street sleeper though, a true classic.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Someones getting obsessed with the 80's it'll be links to cheapo compilation cd's next :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> I would rather have a mk1 golf street sleeper though, a true classic.


Ill second that


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/58948.htm
> 
> I want, i want, i want!!!!!!!!!


Totally agree mate, I had a (mildly modded 1.9 ~ 130bhp) GTI and it remains one of the best fun cars I've had 8) 
Never had a car with better steering - even beat the Boxster :wink:

Having just as much fun in the Monaro though, for different reasons :wink: 

http://www.hsv.org.uk/topic.asp?t=230836&f=69&h=27


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

When you said "street sleeper" I thought you were referring to...










Or perhaps...










:lol:

Simon.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Someones getting obsessed with the 80's it'll be links to cheapo compilation cd's next :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll second that, I haven't found either of those past two in the least bit attractive.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tdk said:


> When you said "street sleeper" I thought you were referring to...


DAD you said you would be home for christmas


----------

